# "Ultravation" UV and Hepa Filters?



## scott2004 (Nov 14, 2004)

I"m installing Hepa and UV filters. I'm considering the "Ultravation" brand. Are these reputable/reliable? Will it make much difference in the UV filter if I use the one-bulb or two-bulb model? Thanks


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

We use them all the time. Their circuit boards have proven to be much more reliable than Carriers labeled brand (not sure who is making theirs but it isn't Ultravation). Their lamp diagnostics are nice and accurate and the Phillips bulbs are considered to be the "Best" in UV lighting. As for whether or not to go 2 bulb, we primarily use the 2 bulb in large duct systems (4 tons and up) because of the size. Most smaller duct work, the single lamp covers the area nicely. There are occasions such as an upgrade from an old gravity furnace type deal where the massive ducts require the use of 2 bulbs. Boils down to wanting to purchase 2 bulbs at a time or 1.


----------

